# 2nd SIUI BFN - now waiting for cervical dilatation, then what??



## happycat246 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Have just had BFN after second SIUI at RFC.  At last procedure, Prof McC had recommend cervical dilatation before any further attempts due to my cervix being very narrow but having to await clearance from Dr W who is my consultant and apparently not in clinic until possibly Thursday  

I'm getting myself in a pickle as I'm turning 39 in July and am worried that I won't make the IVF waiting list if this drags on... On the other hand, I'm considering self-funding further SIUIs if necessary and wondered what the guidelines are? How many are they willing to do if I go private?  And can I go on IVF list even after I turn 39? Not sure I've got all my facts right and can't seem to get an answers from the nurses right now. It's driving me insane!!

Would appreciate advice, finding this increasingly stressful! If I left anything out, just ask!!

Thanks all!

HappyCat


----------

